# How to set up a fish tank the not expensive way



## salcha00 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello. I know how people say that to have a saltwater tank we need some requirements like a 45 gallon or more, a expensive protein skimmer, state of the art technology, But I have my saltwater fish tank for 5 years now with no problems in a 25 gallon tank and just 1 filter.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Hi there, we have no problem with opinions here, as that is what a forum is for. However please read and be familiar with the forum rules regarding posting of links. 
*11. Promoting other aquarium or coral related forums (or any forum that resembles the structure and/or content of AquariumForum.com) in your posts, signatures, or in any way on the forum is not permitted. THIS INCLUDES ANY FORUMS THAT HAVE ANY OF THE SAME CATEGORIES WE HAVE. An occasional link to a related thread thats on topic of a current discussion is allowed.

*Ive edited your post to remove such a link, but have left the rest in place as it is perfectly acceptable to voice your opinion, or something that works for you, and start that discussion.*


----------

